# Towels and other competition wares



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Right guys

As we are getting closer to the UKBC heats, practicing should now be getting underway.

So I thought it'd be nice to have a thread where we can all help eachother find stuff we need, and share shops ad resources!

Firstly... for the life of me I can't find plain black bar towels? Any clues guys?


----------



## R-James (Nov 18, 2008)

Do they need to be specific bar towels, because you can get black 'salon' towels in multi packs, and I use these in my kitchen quite often. Google black salon towel and you should come up with the goods. Obviously being UKBC it is higher class than my kitchen!


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Fantastic!! Link here guys,

black towels http://www.barnetdiva.co.uk/products/2/12/Black-(6-Standard).aspx


----------



## R-James (Nov 18, 2008)

No worries. I wish I could pull a decent shot. I will stick will the press for now!


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Well if you can ever make it down to jolly Lincoln, I'll happily pull some shots with you! give you some pointers!


----------



## R-James (Nov 18, 2008)

Well I have a buddy in retford which isn't a million miles away it might be an excuse to jump on a train sometime.


----------

